# pain during orgasm



## booboo74 (Feb 22, 2004)

First off, I have to admit that I haven't actually had sex with a person for 2 1/2 years... That being said, you can understand why I'm not rushing to the doctor to check this out. It's been happening for a couple months and didn't happen before, so I don't know what is causing it. I rarely even insert anything to achieve orgasm, so it's not like something is stabbing me; but it sure feels like it.. whenever I start to orgasm, there is a sharp stabbing pain in the right side of my uterus? or something way up there. Only that side, and it goes away when I'm done (wrecks the fun too...) I have Ibs and pms and all that, but this is a new development. I've always had menstrual problems (cramps,clots, painful ovulation, back and pelvic pain from hell...) I hate doctors, but I want to go get back on depo (got off after 5 years about 5 years ago) because it regulated my hormones and made the monthly nightmare go away. But when the doc asks if I could be pregnant before the shot and I say no way, but then say I'm having this pain during orgasm, it's going to be embarrassing and I'm not going to go talk to some new doctor about whacking off! They like you to get the shot when you're menstruating so they know you're not pg, but I want to do it all in one day, and a pelvic exam is bad enough without being on the rag too! So should I just not mention this, or could it be something major? Anyone know if this is a specific symptom of something? Pretty sure it's not ibs, cuz it hurts the way a guy getting kicked you know where must hurt. And I think the pain radiates all the way up to my ovary, but starts by my cervix or uterus. All's I can figure is when the muscles start contracting, they push on something on my right side that is mad for some reason....but what could it be, and why doesn't it hurt all the time?????


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Hi booboo,I'm sorry I'm not sure how to advise you . I personally don't think it's anything serious, but I do think that you should mention it to your gyn.If anything, it would ease your mind to know what's going on.Take care.Jeanne


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

Well you could tell them that you know you aren't pregnant because you use protection...or "he" uses protection and go right after your menstral cycle. Then they won't ask any further details







Or say that you know you aren't pregnant because you haven't been sexual active recently, but that this was an ongoing problem that you are ready to face now. (That wouldn't be lying...just a different idea of how recent recently is







) I would definitely talk to your doctor. I don't think it is anything serious, but who wants to deal with pain. As I said I doubt it is anything serious (IBS pain is odd for me...I get it sometimes during intercourse...yet I wouldn't think the two were linked.) It is better to find out and see if it is something just in case. Good Luck.


----------



## chihuahua_girl (Mar 16, 2004)

You know what, I would just fess up and tell the doctor exactly what is going on! They hear much weirder things, and lots of people use toys. I'm sure it isn't anything major, but what if it is and you could prevent it. Honestly, the doctor wont care what you have been doing, they will just want to make sure you are ok. Besides, if you have them do a pelvic exam on you is it really that much harder to tell them you use a vibrator (or whatever) and it hurts when you are orgasminig (especially if you are not inside)? That is just me and what I do if I had the same situation.Besides, I think a doctor would think you were crazy if it had been 2 1/2 years and you never pleasured yourself!


----------



## Blackberry (Apr 22, 2004)

Go back to your OB and tell, if you are more comfortable with a woman find one, dont mess around.. It sounds like a cyst on your ovary, go have it check out, it could also be a blocked fallopian tube, go have it check out.


----------

